# 6-7 month old sleepy pup!



## mgilroy2 (Jul 7, 2017)

Does anyone else have a pup around 6-7 months? Our Nittany will be 7 months next Sunday and he has been sleeping A LOT! I?m hoping it?s just a growth spurt. (Do they do that when they?re growing?) He will play for like 15 minutes and then wants to lay down and nap. Normally he?s very interactive and playful. I?m just concerned about my boy.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie is 6 months old and he does still nap a lot, but he's always been a chill type guy. He gets pretty tired on weekends when there are more people at home for him to keep up with. I don't know if growth spurts would make them tired by 6-7 month old. I think if it's a noticeable change and has lasted more than a couple days I would get him checked by the vet. Has he had any tics get on him?


----------



## Madelynbush1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Oh what a pretty pup! Josie is 5 months old and she still naps a lot too! I live very close to a dog park so we go play a lot and there's room to run and sniff, so we go there a lot and let her run with the other dogs. She also gets a good walk in almost every day. I read that most dogs will usually sleep for 12-14 hours a day because they only get around 2-5 hours of REM a night, where humans actually get much more so we need much less sleep. If that's true, that explains it. If Josie isn't playing with someone, eating, chewing on a toy, or outside, she's sleeping! So I would say you're probably ok! If you're on the floor playing with him and he's not responsive to it, I would worry then.


----------



## Jrey (Jun 13, 2017)

Luna sleeps a bunch. 10pm to 7am, and then during the day 11am to 5pm. Snoozes the whole time! Sleeps less on weekends when we are around all of the time, but then needs some recovery naps on Monday!


----------

